# Jeff on TV



## jar546 (Jul 9, 2015)

Here is a rough cut for a video that will be chopped up for commercials and a final edit, long version for the website.  See if you can find "yours truly" in the video....

[video=youtube;7KukD_qcjtM]


----------



## cda (Jul 9, 2015)

51 second mark??

You are a natural, should go to hollywood


----------



## JBI (Jul 9, 2015)

Lance Corporal! Impressive.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah, around 49......good job, sounds like a great organization!


----------



## jar546 (Jul 9, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> Lance Corporal! Impressive.


Smart a55.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's right where my iPhone started oozing black blood.

I still can't believe they let you in a helicopter with a Gatling gun.

One other thing; did you get distracted by a purty butterfly?  

Brent


----------



## ICE (Jul 10, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> Lance Corporal! Impressive.


That was a good one.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice campaign!


----------

